# Armagnac



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Just bought a Darroze bas armagnac. It is 50%abv.

My q is; is it supposed to be mixed with water?


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

I like mine in a wine glass with an ice cube or two.

The french are known to mix it with very strange things, so find what you like and drink it that way.

Paul


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Im sorry, but im shure im not supposed to have ice cubes in a 100usd armagnac


----------



## LynnB (Nov 10, 2008)

DonCarlos said:


> Im sorry, but im shure im not supposed to have ice cubes in a 100usd armagnac


Well you asked if you should add water, how would that be differant than adding ice?


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Ah yes, Aramgnac... when cognac is just not pretentious enough.

You drink it in a snifter, neat.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I purchased a bottle not too long ago. I would consider it a sin to mix this spirit with water or to drink it on the rocks. I treat all of my cognac, brandy and single malts the same way.

Jorge


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

LynnB said:


> Well you asked if you should add water, how would that be differant than adding ice?


well. If you do not know that take a note of this; IT MAKES THE TASTE GO AWAY:spank:


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> I purchased a bottle not too long ago. I would consider it a sin to mix this spirit with water or to drink it on the rocks. I treat all of my cognac, brandy and single malts the same way.
> 
> Jorge


I do to, exept if it is a much stronger than regular (40%) alcohol percentage. The reason I asked this was to find out if this should be dilluted down towards 40% to be at its best.


----------



## LynnB (Nov 10, 2008)

DonCarlos said:


> well. If you do not know that take a note of this; IT MAKES THE TASTE GO AWAY:spank:


Nope didn't know that...

Have you tasted it yet? I'm new to Cognac and Armagnac, so I'd be interested in what you think of it.


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

DonCarlos said:


> well. If you do not know that take a note of this; IT MAKES THE TASTE GO AWAY:spank:


I respectfully disagree :lol:

A small cube of ice further enhances the sensory experience of my most recent bottle of Delord 25YO.
Drink it as you like it. There's no proper way. The French mix it with all kinds of weird fruit juices and syrups; yes even the bloody expensive kinds.

Paul


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Personally, I'd consider it a sin not to enjoy it the way you prefer it.

While adding water definitely dilutes the spirit's abv and furthers it from natural cask conditions, it isn't correct to assume that the addition of water automatically removes flavor or is detrimental to ones preferred palate.

I've watched McEwan add roughly 25% spring water to CS single malts, regularly. Many refer to doing similar as "opening up the bouquet" of the spirit.

What I'd actually recommend is experimenting. Pour a serving. Sample it neat. Add a tiny increment of water (2-3 drops), sample again, repeat til you decide you like what you taste or have determined water isn't the way to go at all.

Another useful concept (maybe) is to use a steam heated snifter. This can do wonders for taking alcohol sharpness off more intense brandies (Armagnacs tend to be). You'll sometimes see enthusiasts sort of rolling a snifter back and forth in their palms or rubbing the stem - some perhaps do it because they've seen others doing it but this in concept has been described as another useful means to apply slight heat to the glassware (with the hope) to enhance the flavors.

Lastly... "time". Speaking in a generalized tongue, Armagnacs tend to be a bit more intense than Cognacs (jmho). With age Armagnacs appear bottled often at higher abvs. than Cognacs. One thing you might also try is _right in the glass_ versus letting the spirit breath a bit (in snifter) before sampling.


----------

